# Bulking Diet



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Here is mine in full - Any suggestions are welcome

1.	Pancake - 50 g oats+8 eggs, cinnamon + strong coffee + creatine + vitamin C

40g p 30g carbs, 14 g fat

2.	125g chicken + 125g wholeweat cous cous/50g brown basmati rice + broccoli + 1 tablesspoon olive oil

47g protein, 40g carbs, 13g fat

3.	Building shake - protein blend 40g, flax/udos, 50gpeanut butter, + 50g oats

57.5g protein, 37.5g carbs, 25g fat

4.	PWO shake - 50g protein + 25g waxy maize starch + 50g oats + creatine + vitamin C

50g protein, 50g carbs (22g fast acting)

5.	125g chicken + 125g wholeweat cous cous/brown basmati rice + broccoli + 1 table spoon olive oil

47g protein, 40g carbs, 13g fat

6.	200g mackerel/salmon + red peppers/onions/garlic

34g protein, 20g fat

7.	Casein + peanut butter + flax/udos

40g protein, 30g fat

Calorie Info

315.5,protein, 197.5g carbs 115g fat

Calories 3035

1260 from protein (41%)

790 from carbs (25.5%)

1035 from fat (33.5%)

OTHER DIET SUPPS

RRY and CoQ10

The creatine is Kre-Alkalyn

I have a load of coffee's throughout the day and also a huge amount of water. I try not to drink anything else although will have the occasional diet pepsi/coke.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not a expert on the whole bulking thing but looks very solid mate. Looks like it could feed a few horses or too lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looks really well thought..jesus that second meal..

i couldnt stomach that, that early in the day...


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

not bad there bulking up myself thing is some days i just can't get any more food in me lol so rely on weight gain drinks

i lost a bit when i went back to work after a holiday, but have put a good kilo on

that diet givs me something to ain at although 5 eggs is my max at the moment

did go thru 30 eggs last week though lol

must be growing as can't get me bloody thighs in any jeans i have lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Well start wearing your jeans agains and not the mrs lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why is fat quite high and carbs quite low?

(relatively speaking)

been thinking that all nite lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Young Gun said:


> Here is mine in full - Any suggestions are welcome
> 
> 1.	Pancake - 50 g oats+8 eggs, cinnamon + strong coffee + creatine + vitamin C
> 
> ...


how much do you weigh?

what is your BF% roughly?

these two answers will dictate on how much of each macro you could get away with to gain decent weight.....


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

PScarb said:


> how much do you weigh?
> 
> what is your BF% roughly?
> 
> these two answers will dictate on how much of each macro you could get away with to gain decent weight.....


I'm 175 at 7% (genuinely 7 - not I have abs visible so I must be lower than 10...)


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> why is fat quite high and carbs quite low?
> 
> (relatively speaking)
> 
> been thinking that all nite lol


I wanted to try getting 33% of calories from fat which isn't that unusual. I also read Fats that Kill fats that Heal by Udo Erasmus, so I am trying to get a correct blend of Alpha Linolenic Acid, Linoleic Acid and Oleic Acid and see if this helps my bulk in a better way.


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

London1976 said:


> Well start wearing your jeans agains and not the mrs lol


lol london her jeans well she don't have any as she's bigger than me and has started training to lose weight


----------

